# Ethevion's Art Thread



## Ethevion (Feb 12, 2018)

Figured since I'm posting a bit of art, I might as well just keep it in one thread. I'll be updating this as I continue drawing.


Spoiler: Latest Drawing














Spoiler: More Drawings


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah this is pretty good compared to most of the stuff posted here. You've got the inking and coloring down, that's for sure. I'd recommend learning some better anatomy, facial structure to be more precise. Otherwise, you're definitely pretty good.


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 14, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah this is pretty good compared to most of the stuff posted here. You've got the inking and coloring down, that's for sure. I'd recommend learning some better anatomy, facial structure to be more precise. Otherwise, you're definitely pretty good.


Ayy, thanks for that my man. Will definitely look into it!


----------



## Beerus (Feb 14, 2018)

yo this lookn good love 21 pic


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 3, 2018)

Updated with a few more drawings. Added Imperfect Cell, as well as a redraw of an older drawing


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 16, 2018)

A personal favorite


Spoiler: Next Up


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2018)

Looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## Stwert (Apr 29, 2018)

Pretty good work there. Wish I were that good, my games would look better


----------



## Ethevion (May 18, 2018)

Thank you guys!

I made a digital version of Android 21, haven't worked with digital in a while


----------



## Old (May 19, 2018)

Nice work.  Well done dynamic perspective.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 4, 2018)

Missed playing Yu-Gi-Oh and their wicked monster designs so decided to draw up my favorite card


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 9, 2018)

Another one of the God cards!


----------

